# Eigenen Systemaufruf mit Parameter aus Shell-Script



## Joerg66 (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hänge hier gerade an einer Aufgabe. Ich soll aus einem Shell-script einen selbstgebauten Systemaufruf machen.
Ich soll einen long-Wert als Parameter mitgeben und bekomme einen unsigned long Wert zurück. Der Systemaufruf funktioniert und ein aufrufendes C-Programm auch.
Aber aus einem Script?
Muß ich zwingend vom Script aus ein C-Programm aufrufen, welches die Werte in beiden Richtungen quasi durchreicht und in dem dann auch der Prototyp
# define blablabla
 steht, oder geht das auch direkt aus einem Script?
Wie gesagt, ich will es nicht machen, ich muß es machen :-(   Wozu auch immer . . . 
Aber hier komme ich einfach nicht weiter.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------

